# Yellowstoned Again...?



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

This was Dutchsinse, so I did look and while some are already bored, I did note that there have been larger signs lately and a 5+ quake up there...?...I don't know about 2 weeks beyond warning time, but I thought it was better looked at than ignored:






There is more out there on both sides, I just saw this a minute ago haven't looked at much


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

He is certain it will not erupt in the next two weeks....Wonderful 

I am fairly certain the economy will not collapse in the next two weeks


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Our guy says it has been releasing pressure and that it can erupt and not be catastrophic, as well as having a formation where a hole pops open and the slow ground flow thing happens. But he does not think the signs right now mean "the big one" even if something does happen.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

He didn't say it will erupt in 2 weeks. What he's saying there is that the current indicators show that it won't erupt in the next two weeks but can't give an accurate prediction beyond that. Since their data can't see beyond that time frame, it defines the "foreseeable" part of "foreseeable future."

The Yellowstone volcano will erupt, and could go at any time, but there's no real way to predict exactly when.

Still, it's worth keeping your eye on.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Here's another way to look at it....

The Earth WILL be hit by a giant asteroid at some point in the future.

Let's say Earth-based telescopes would be able to detect such an asteroid 30 days in advance.

If none are visible now, we could say, "I can say with certainty that the Earth won't get hit by a giant asteroid in the foreseeable future."

If asked, "what do you call the foreseeable future?" I would have to say, "the next 30 days."

This doesn't mean there will be an extinction level impact in 31 days, it just means that 30 days is as far as we can see.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> He is certain it will not erupt in the next two weeks....Wonderful
> 
> I am fairly certain the economy will not collapse in the next two weeks


I agree... I am also fairly certain no ELE asteroid will hit the earth in the next two weeks, that there will be no thermonuclear world war in the next two weeks, and Coke will not try to roll out "New Coke" again in the next two weeks.

Guy's really going out on a limb, isn't he?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is fun, I want to try. OK ok, I am fairly certain I will not get laid in the next two weeks! Dammit!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im certain i won't ein anything at the casino within the next two weeks. 

I for one am getting tired of waiting for the apocalypse. We should all go down to Yellowstone And complain. If that doesn't work we should drill a bunch of holes in the ground.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm waiting for the drunk alien to crash his starship into the earth at the speed of light.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you really want a certain predictable catastophic event, let's all pick a place in the Middle East (not Israel) and unarmed evangelize for Christ with our Bibles in hand. That should bring the wrath the religion of peace down on our heads.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I won't get an NFL contract...for the next YEAR. At least!

... on a more surprising note, I had a conversation a few years ago with professional vulcanologist who got his PhD studying magma levels in the Yellowstone caldera. He found the magma volume was well below capacity -- Decades of filling worth of below capacity. So while he had nothing to say on more minor outbreaks, he was very comfortable saying it would be lots of years before a supervolcano event was in any way likely from Yellowstone. fwiw.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the dipshits in Congress will not do anything for the good of our Great Republic in the next....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

James m said:


> Im certain i won't ein anything at the casino within the next two weeks.
> 
> I for one am getting tired of waiting for the apocalypse. We should all go down to Yellowstone And complain. If that doesn't work we should drill a bunch of holes in the ground.


Wait, that only applies to YOU right? Cause I'm playing poker tomorrow night and if I can't win for two weeks I'm not going.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Ash field thickness in mm from USGS.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If it goes we are all screwed. No way to really prep for it. It is what it is imo.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm the omega man! I will go out in daylight and get slim Jims and dvds, but by night will be secured in the vault with my cheezits and marvel comics with matching movies collection, pointing out where they put something in the movie to Mr slim jim and his cousin Mr peanut.
Good times.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I agree... I am also fairly certain no ELE asteroid will hit the earth in the next two weeks, that there will be no thermonuclear world war in the next two weeks, and *Coke will not try to roll out "New Coke" again in the next two weeks.
> *
> Guy's really going out on a limb, isn't he?


Coke is changing their formula:
Coke to change its formula in Canada, scaling back sweetness and cutting calories - BNN News


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I know what is certain to be a disaster and when. The next Presidential election!


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> He didn't say it will erupt in 2 weeks. What he's saying there is that the current indicators show that it won't erupt in the next two weeks but can't give an accurate prediction beyond that. Since their data can't see beyond that time frame, it defines the "foreseeable" part of "foreseeable future."
> 
> The Yellowstone volcano will erupt, and could go at any time, but there's no real way to predict exactly when.
> 
> Still, it's worth keeping your eye on.


 If and when it does erupt....it'll be over pretty damned quick for me! Can you say Vaporized?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

An impact along the ring of fire, specifically Mexico up to Alaska, could trigger not only the ring of fire, but the Yellowstone Death Circle as well. Anyne within 1000 miles would risk death by toxic fumes. They'd wake up dead.

Even if it doesn;t erupt, Yellowstone could burp, like that lake in South America did. A whole village didn;t wake up at all. 
The Strangest Disaster of the 20th Century. - Neatorama


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> He is certain it will not erupt in the next two weeks....Wonderful
> 
> I am fairly certain the economy will not collapse in the next two weeks


Looks like everybody wins.


----------

